# Kindle Touch, advancing multiple pages at times instead of just one



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I received my Kindle on November 28th, sometimes when I tap to change pages it's going anywhere from two pages to multiple pages ahead.  I've tried tapping very lightly to almost barely touching the screen, no matter how I touch it, it just seems to skip ahead sometimes.  I've tried swiping pages, but that usually doesn't seem to work to well, either not registering, or taking a while to register the page turn. Tapping  for me just seems much more convenient.  

Also my battery life, with wireless disabled, seems to be pretty short anyone else experience this?  I've managed to get about 8 - 12 hours and the battery icon looks about exhausted.


----------



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I just logged on to complain about this same thing.  I am liking the new Kindle touch, though the touch screen sure misses a lot of touches -  and it is kind of slow.  I think those two are related.  And really they should have gone up on the screen size, it's still cramped.

But just now I tried to turn a page on Treasure Island and it jumped me from 45% to something in the 50's!  Excuse me W T F is that!?  It can not be doing that.  Nothing is more painful than trying to find your place on a Kindle.  You can't have an e reader where the page turning doesn't work!

B


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Hopefully with a software update they can address the "slowness" it's just odd how it jumps ahead, so.  But it's new so I expected some minor glitches. 

Does yours ghost at all?  I noticed after I shut mine off I can see faint words on the screen, wondering if I should just exchange for another one seeing how many  things Im noticing on this one.


----------



## bsabiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't realize that there are up and down swipes -- that is probably what I did.  It takes you forward and back chapters supposedly.  I don't know if you can turn that off, but it would make a good option.  I appreciate them trying to make the navigation better, but I don't know if that is the way.

B


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Well for what's it's worth if anyone stumbles across this thread,  I contacted Kindle support, there most worried about my screen ghosting.  There going send me a new Touch, so hopefully that will address the battery issue and touch screen issue.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had to touch harder with my 1st touch,  but it didn't skip pages. I returned that kindle, because it was defective with the lighted cover. My current touch is also skipping over many pages, sometimes. I didn't know if it was because, maybe I lingered too long in tapping the screen. I am glad to know that I am not alone.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My Touch was also jumping forward and backward multiple pages  and doing other craziness.  I spoke with KCS yesterday 3 times and a new Touch is on the way and will be here today.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

If you get a chance to test it, let us know how the new one is =)  I'm waiting for mine to ship they said it will be here tomorrow 12/31.  Tad weird, they said brand new but when I click the link to the product it goes to a Kindle Touch page with no pics, no reviews....so hoping I get the right model tomorrow.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Well UPS just threw my replacement Kindle against the front door and wall... I haven't synched the unit it yet but it still ghosts, when I shut it off I'm still seeing lines and words faintly on the screen. I'm going to have to say that has to be how there designed? Although Kindle Support says, no. Also on first boot up the screen went all black, hoping it wasn't damaged by UPS throwing it...grrr.

Also *my original Kindle Touch* I hooked it up last night to charge, I left it connected to USB 2.0 port for at least 8 hours. It never fully charged, there is a still a portion of the battery icon missing which leads one to think it's not fully charged.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not seeing any of this on my Touch. Keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

comfortablynumb said:


> Also *my original Kindle Touch* I hooked it up last night to charge, I left it connected to USB 2.0 port for at least 8 hours. It never fully charged, there is a still a portion of the battery icon missing which leads one to think it's not fully charged.


My Touch does this too. It seems if I want to see a full battery icon I have to take it off the charger pretty quickly after the light turns green.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Probably not helpful but just in case.  Someone posted on here that the first line of action on any type of software issue is to do a hard reset.  That is to hold in the power switch for a full 35 seconds.  Release then let the Kindle re-start.  I've done this with mine and it speeded up things considerably.  It won't hurt anything and it may help.   These electronic thingies can be a bit on the temperamental side, me thinks.  

Example:  My K3 hasn't had to be reset in ages.  But in messing around with it a lot while looking at Collections, etc. while setting up my new Touch, it decided to freeze.  Hard reset and it's once again a happy camper.

FWIW, I get finger heavy sometimes too.  Just have to kinda keep an eye on it.  There is a bit of a learning curve on how heavy-handed we can get with them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have access there's a 'soft' restart available via the menu system:  from Home -- menu/settings/menu/restart.  Many feel that's a better option to try first and only resort to the hard restart if your controls are not otherwise responding.  So for a frozen device, you'd need to do the hard one.  But if it's just sluggish, a soft one might be enough.

Note that RESTART is different to RESET to Factory which will remove all your content and setting and make it just like it was when you opened the box.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, the first thing I did try was a reset (hold power button for 30 - 40 seconds). I still need to set up my new Kindle and test it out later,  been battling the flu all week so still quit a bit under the weather.

As to the ghosting, no one else has ever noticed when you hold the power button and it turns off there is faint lines and text on the screen?  As for the battery I've never noticed the light ever turned green on my old one.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Just went to check out the new Touch that arrived today, and the back cover is messed up, either from UPS throwing it or manufacture defect.  Grrr Looks like I'll have to request a third one.

Edit I noticed my first Kinlde is pretty loose too in the same spot, but it didn't make a snapping noise when I handled it, like the back had popped off.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> My Touch does this too. It seems if I want to see a full battery icon I have to take it off the charger pretty quickly after the light turns green.


I can throw in a thought on this issue at least (No Touches this side of the pond so I can't help with the rest )...

With Lithium-Polymer batteries like the Kindle, the battery can be damaged if the charge keeps being topped up when nearly full - ie from 99% to 100%, slight usage down to 99%, top up again and so on.

Therefore there is intelligence in the charging circuit, so when plugged in it will charge to 100% and then *turn off the charging*. It then won't charge again until the battery has discharged significantly - maybe down to 85-90%.

Thus if you leave it plugged in, having charged fully the light goes green and the charging switches off. The Kindle then starts running from the battery and so discharges it. If you've got wireless switched on or it is indexing, it can discharge at a significant rate.

Hence when you unplug it later the battery icon is no longer full. This is perfectly normal.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea I could understand if the Kindle was older, but since I only initally charged it waited for it to die and recharged it a second time it should of went full.

*New Kindle charged up fine last night, full battery*, first Kindle never did that
Also new kindle has a much darker black font, then the first one, really strange the difference.


----------

